# Help! (tortoise can't open one eye)



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 25, 2013)

My horsefield tortoise,Trevor! 
One of his eyes won't open, or he's not opening it, he opened it for a little bit when I was bathing him but not again ðŸ˜ž


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 25, 2013)

*Help!*

How long did you soak him? What are you using for substrate? What is the humidity in his enclosure? Has he gone off food?


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 25, 2013)

*Help!*

Soaked him for about ten minutes as I thought he may just need to wipe his eye or something, he hasn't gone off anything and his humidity is how it should be! X


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

Could be a longer soaking will help...keep the water luke warm.

Good luck.


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 25, 2013)

*Help!*

Thank you will try that!


----------



## wellington (Mar 25, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

Your not using a coil bulb, right? They can cause eye problems.


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 26, 2013)

*Help!*

No I'm not


No I'm not


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 26, 2013)

*Helpp*


Help!! Trevor's eye won't open!!


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 26, 2013)

*RE: Helpp*

What type of UVB light does he have? What is his substrate? Humidity level? How often do you soak? What do you feed him?


----------



## WillTort2 (Mar 26, 2013)

How is Trevor doing?


----------



## ellemaxwell_ (Mar 26, 2013)

He's opened it and all looks ok, fingers crossed!


----------

